# Is This A Fair Price For Poter Paint?



## jam (Oct 28, 2007)

*Is This A Fair Price For Porter Paint?*

porter wants to charge me $25 a gallon for there top interior paint silken touch. its $40 retail. i use around 30-35 gallons a week of paint. is this a good price and if not what should i be paying? thanks


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I've never used the stuff, so I can't comment on whether it's comparable to SW and BM top products. That being said if it is comparable, $25/gal is a steal and you should be REAL pleased. If it's not comparable $25 is a fair price.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I paid 18 for that product a few weeks back, first time using ported at the request of the client, Im thinking of switching because of the price.


----------



## scottyd2506 (Oct 5, 2007)

Porter makes fine paints, as durable as most the other top brands, although they never make it in consumer reports top 20 exterior paints..
Interior wise, I think theyare hard to beat, and the most important, they seem to hire and train there people to match paint well, SW hires min wage kids on the high turn over and thus you get a good product, but not a color match very often... at least it has been this way around here consistantly for many many years.
They gave my last employer discounts simular to yours, the painting company spends a good $5,000 a month on em.

Scotty


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

scottyd2506 said:


> Porter makes fine paints, as durable as most the other top brands, although they never make it in consumer reports top 20 exterior paints.
> 
> Scotty


Just wondering, what are the top consumer reports int/ext paints


----------



## gary lee (Apr 24, 2007)

Of those of you who use Sherwin Williams for interior work, What top of the line paint do you use and price per gallon for these products (contractor, not retail)? Thanks

Gary


----------



## jam (Oct 28, 2007)

i talked to a contracter today who pays $24 a gallon for porters top of the line interior paint silken touch. my question am i getting cheated. what do contracters pay for sherwin williams are bejamin moores toip of the line interior paint? maybe i need to switch


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly I have used a little Porter myself, and I did so because* they wanted my business*, and were always willing to work with me on pricing.

The only product I buy there that I say is a must have isn't even theirs it's Pittsburg's exterior acrylic solid stain. Which is the only product I would suggest anyone use on new "wet" treated lumber as a primer. 

I was told be everyone that with the new stuff they put in pressure treated lumber you have to wait two years (drying time) before application to get a warranty.:blink:


Zinnser has failed me on two different jobs, and so has BM -fresh start. The pitt. stuff has yet to let me down. :notworthy: 

Who wants to wait two years to paint some handrails?? :no:


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

*porter*

I am a Porter user. My supplier doesn't carry silken touch. I use the next line down egshell and satin mostly. It's a great product just under 20 for a volume of 50 to 100 gal per month. Touch up is awsome and it doesn't run when sprayed on masonite doors like some will. Mopaint


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Porter is a pretty good company!

All of you SW guys should switch!

Sherwin Williams is EVIL! 

EVIL I say!!! 

EVIL! EVIL! EVIL! 

:devil2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

painttofish said:


> Just wondering, what are the top consumer reports int/ext paints


When they start using professional painters as testers I'll pay attention
So far they've had mostly stupid first time DIYer criteria as opposed to things that actually matter when painting
(_does the wet and in the can paint look like the chip _as opposed to _ease of maintaining a wet edge_)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Sherwin Williams is EVIL!
> 
> EVIL I say!!!
> 
> ...


_Mama always said, "Evil is as Evil does" - F. Gump_


----------

